# Car stereo b'day gift ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I really really want to ask DH for this for my birthday  Cheeky I know 
It fits my car Ive checked 

Anyone seen one got one or want one ? 

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_504019_langId_-1_categoryId_165474

/links


----------

